# getting too much gas



## niles_300zx (Jun 19, 2005)

yea i figured why my car wont start sometimes.. its getting too much gas to the plugs.. i put new ones in then pulled em out after a month they were burnt and smelled just like pure gas... this causes my car to not start and when i do start it makes a lil black smoke.... i think it may be my computer... dunno...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Could possibly be the o2 sensor........Could aslo be excessive fuel pressure caused by a partially clogged FPR.


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

or a faulty engine temp sensor. thats what happened with mine. the connectors were all corrodid.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

O2 sensor or CHTS (cylinder head temperature sensor). If it's only rich at idle, and drives alright, check the TPS (throttle position sensor)


----------

